# Good game camera?



## dbpredator  (Sep 14, 2016)

I need a game camera and I know little about them.What kind do you guys think is a good but inexpensive camera?

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

dbpredator said:


> I need a game camera and I know little about them.What kind do you guys think is a good but inexpensive camera?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


Believe it or not but I really like the Primos "Easy Cam". They don't get you amazing quality, but they are found online for $30 and show you what is in the area. I have higher end Moultrie and they are much better....but if you are just looking to see what is in the area then the Primos will do the job.

It's better to lose a $30 camera than a $100 camera....

Pictures from the Primos easy cam:







































Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just picked up 2 Bushell trailcams: Trophy Essential and Trophy Aggressor. Both have very fast trigger speeds - .3 and .2 seconds respectively, 14 megapixels, infrared works great at night, does movies, and will even work as a surveillance camera taking pictures every 10 seconds (or however you set it.)

I am surprised how far it will capture images at night. Daytime photos are quite clear. 8 double A batteries are purported to last up to one year.

Small, easy to use and Cablea's has them for $109 right now. Bought another one a few weeks ago on Ebay for $99 shipped.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mark, what is the difference in the easy cam and the workhorse ?

I have 2 Tasco, that I bought at Walmart. I mainly just set them up in the yard . But they cost $80-100.. I may look for some of the primos to start setting in the forest. Your statement of losing a $30 over a $100 camera is so true.


----------



## dbpredator  (Sep 14, 2016)

Do the primos easy cam not have the date and time or is it just not on these pics,Mark?

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the work horse is just a bit better quality Ed. Yeah I'm always worried when I have my expensive cameras out in public....not so much on the cheap ones.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

dbpredator said:


> Do the primos easy cam not have the date and time or is it just not on these pics,Mark?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


Yes it does, I just didn't have it setup the first time I put them out. It records it now though.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpredator  (Sep 14, 2016)

I think I'll get a Bushnell like glenway said or a moultrie for around 100 dollars because I would like a little better picture quality.I just hunt on private property where no one else hunts so I think I won't have problems with them being stolen.

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I had my Camera on my own property and it came up GONE! $400 down the Drain It is Now a Felony in MS to Steal a Game Camera. I guess the Wardens Cameras Were getting Stolen too! I Cannot Stand a Joker that Steals!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good way to catch a thief is to use an old camera for a decoy.

Put it prominently on display and really hide the good camera aimed at the fake. The real camera can be put anywhere it has a line of sight to the phony one - way high in a tree or low on the ground. Use two-way tape to stick natural material to it to make it inconspicuous.

I still have some defunct cameras that anyone here can have by paying only for shipping.

By the way, YD, did you ever catch that one you were after?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive had a primos and they are decent cameras for the money , my son still runs 4 of them . I have a spypoint I6 that takes very clear pictures but speed is a touch slow . My Moultrie has a better trigger speed and also takes good pics .Been losing gas from the farm tank here lately so one of them is going back to work tonight . hoto:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Get 'em!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope you get pics of the Thieves!! They deserve to get caught!!


----------

